# Gonna Try A New Cheese



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2020)

I love cheese, but can only eat small amounts, no more that 2 oz. in a day.  That being the case, I want good cheese, not the ho-hum stuff from the supermarket shelves.  Living way up here on the U.S./Canadian border, I have limited access to high quality cheese.  There is a cheese sold accross the river, in Ontario, Balderson Heritage Aged Cheddar, available in 2, 3, 4, and 5 year aged cheese that is an award winning, and superb cheese that I can get once in a great while, maybe twice a year.  And a friend who owns a Telecommunication Cabling company has a brother in Wisconsin who makes a raw-milk, artisan aged cheddar that is as good as the Balderson.  Finding a full-flavored Swiss, or Ementel cheese around here is nearly impossible.  There is a brand of ghouda that I really like, Lantana 1000 day aged.  It's quite good.

I just now went to a site called igourmet.com.  They have more cheese than I would know what to do with.  I have purchased cheese from them before, and found it very high quality.  I just ordered this - https://www.igourmet.com/shoppe/Organic-Tarentaise.asp?cat=Cheese+by+Type&subcat=Swiss+and+Fondue&cf=usp_ListProducts_Sel&cprod=
Has anyone ever tried this cheese, and if so, what did you think of it?  I was tem[ted to purchase the Butterkase, but didn't.  I know that it is a very good cheese as well.

I'll let you kow how my next cheese tasting goes.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2020)

OK Chief,  I am going to tell you something, and this is the honest to God truth.

When DH was a little boy, his father had a friend who owned a deli. His father would take DH with him when he visited the friend at the deli. The friend would tell DH he could have anything in the store. DH would pass on the candy and ask for cheese. And to this day, cheese is his very favorite food to eat.  

I will show him your post and link and ask him if he has ever eaten that cheese. Till later.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2020)

I have never tried, nor even heard of that cheese, but it sounds interesting.

My two most recent new cheeses are both Brie type cheeses from a Quebec artisanal cheese company called, "Fromagerie du Presbytère". It's in an old church. They are both really good. The surprise was that they are what I call "stinky cheese". I read the comments from people who had bought this. I was giggling. The comments in French talked about the cheese being aromatic and having lots of flavour. The comments in English were similar to this, "Very nice cheese but more assertive in smell and flavour than we are used to." BTW, I checked the comments more recently and there are now more comments in English about how wonderful this cheese is. I will be trying their blue, when I don't have so much blue in my fridge.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 6, 2020)

I had visited that site a long time ago, but can't bring myself to pull the trigger on buying something from them...


----------



## jabbur (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks Chief for the link! I may be ordering from them soon! After our trip to Ireland last year (summer 2018), I fell in love with Guiness cheese and haven't been able to find it locally. I will order from them and see if it brings back the taste of Ireland.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 6, 2020)

Love butterkaese, but Brunost (SkiQueen--gjetost) is my absolute favorite and that's what I would say try. It works as a dessert cheese, a cheese in gravy, in the middle of waffles, in just about everything, IMO.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2020)

CWS4322 said:


> Love butterkaese, but Brunost (SkiQueen--gjetost) is my absolute favorite and that's what I would say try. It works as a dessert cheese, a cheese in gravy, in the middle of waffles, in just about everything, IMO.



That might work really well for the Chief. It's so rich that I can only eat a very small amount at a time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 12, 2020)

I received my cheese from Igourmet today, the Organic Tarentaise.  Of course I had to try it immediately.  It was very well packaged.  I was impressed.  Teh cheese itself is a hard cheese, like a Romano, or Grand Panana.  It is firm, without being crumbly.  It has a flavor similar to, but not as sharp as the hard Italian cheeses.  It is less salty, but still has a bite.  It has mild, almost floral accents.  It would work very well on a cheese plate, with some fresh red or black grapes, strawberries, apple slices, etc.  Overall, it is a very good cheese, different enough to make it interesting, not better or worse that ohter hard cheeses, just different.I recommend this cheese if you like hard cheeses that have a bit less salt in it.  As well as a good snacking cheese, it would be outstanding grated over a good tossed salad, with a raspberry vinaigrette.

While the cheese is very good, I still enjoy hte stronger flavor of Landana 1,000 Day Old Gouda a bit better.  It is sharper, as is a proper Parmigiana-Regiana.That is my take on Organic Tarentaise.

Wish I could find William's Extra-Sharp Pinconing cheese around here.  That is some seriously good cheese as well.

Oh, and Igourmet is a great site to find wonderful cheeses.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

